# Reports from Nationals



## Gripped (Nov 27, 2002)

Racing or not ... let's hear all about it.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

Found:

One pair Sidi shoes, large, maybe 45's. Claim them at race lost and found.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

OK now for the real post about the race.

My name is MUD! Wow it was muddy. But not enough to gum up the wheels or brakes, this is Kansas not Georgia. Plenty of ice on the course to clean off the tires. Bike wash is also provided at the race which in nice.

This has got to be the best cyclocross race and racing conditions this year. At least for Kansas City. Perfect cyclocross, mud, ice, sunny but cold and not much wind.

The beginning of the race, most the course was crunchy ice, muddy in some places. The end of the race was mostly all mud, but fun mud. Started out partly cloudy at 11am and then the sun came out full force, melting all the ice off the trees and the course. Some parts of the course you had to choose, ice, or mud. Hmmm, tough call when it's an up hill grind.

I usually run 25 or 30psi in my tires, they are 32mm Panaracers but today I upped it to 40 front and back. They cut through the mud just fine and still had plenty of traction, well, as much as the next guy.

The announcers were great and made it feel like a big time national race, which it was! 

There were lots of no shows I don't remember seeing any DNF's. If you're still packing your stuff to race this weekend, check the weather first, but I think you'll be racing a slick course Saturday morning and another mud fest Sunday, depending on when you race. 

You're probably better off avoiding the stuff that got rutted today and finding alternate lines so get their early and pre ride the course. The course open in the morning but is closed all day, no pre rides between races.

I'll be out again Sunday, not racing, just keeping Blvd beer in business and the cow bell in good working order.

tmm166, sorry I missed you today. Maybe I'll run into Sunday.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

Some photos from Acme Bicycle Company:
http://flickr.com/photos/acmebicycle/sets/72157603452583079/


----------



## ttm166 (Sep 14, 2007)

Albino, I couldn't believe how muddy the course got from the 10:00 to the 11:00 race! It was a lot of fun. My first lap was terrible, I couldn't seem to find the best line. After the first lap I settled in and did much better. Looking forward to watching the fast guys this weekend. I'm sure I'll see you out there,
Ted.


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

My daughter & I pre-rode the course today around 1:30 after it started to warm up. It was pretty nasty & rutted out (sticky peanut butter). If (when) it freezes overnight it will be pretty sketchy tomorrow for the early races. If we get the snow thats predicted for Saturday it will only add to the "epic-ness" of it. My race is Saturday at 1:00 so it should be pretty good by then. :thumbsup: 

I also got to cheer on Kajukembo as he slogged his way through race 1 of his 2 race weekend. Nice job Terry.

DP


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

DPCX said:


> My daughter & I pre-rode the course today around 1:30 after it started to warm up. It was pretty nasty & rutted out (sticky peanut butter). If (when) it freezes overnight it will be pretty sketchy tomorrow for the early races. If we get the snow thats predicted for Saturday it will only add to the "epic-ness" of it. My race is Saturday at 1:00 so it should be pretty good by then. :thumbsup:
> 
> I also got to cheer on Kajukembo as he slogged his way through race 1 of his 2 race weekend. Nice job Terry.
> 
> DP


Why didn't you race today or the good doctor race?


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I got off the course at about 4:40 this afternoon (it was open for practice from 1-5). Lots of soup. A couple of places that were rideable in the early afternoon were just plain 'ol bogs - was faster to portage and run. As the temps were dropping and the shadows were setting in, it was firming up in some areas. With the temps dropping into the lows 20's tonight, it should be firmed up and icy for the first race tomorrow, but I'd expect mush after that as the high is supposed to reach 30. 

Hey, but don't worry - we're supposed to get snow starting tomorrow late afternoon and then 70% chance on Saturday - accumulations to 6-inches. Great weekend to be in...Kansas.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Thursday Afternoon Cross Practice*

Course Pictures
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603450360950/
Velo Bella Girls
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603454779399/
Katie Compton
http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603450459874/


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

Ah, those photo's of the course bring back so much pain and agony. I'm going to have to look at them again!

Oh, and don't bother studding the course too much. The course conditions will change each day. Mud will be ice and ice will be snow by Saturday and then it'll all change back into mud for Sunday! Yeah Cyclocross, makes me want to race EVERYDAY!


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

It's bad enough that I could not make it down to Nationals but those pictures REALLY make me wish that I could have found a way to go. Nice pics Banzai. :thumbsup:


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*More Pictures from Thursday Practice*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603455275777/


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

giovanni sartori said:


> Why didn't you race today or the good doctor race?


saving ourselves for the snow on saturday....


----------



## cbuchanan (Mar 6, 2006)

Banzai said:


> http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603455275777/



Nice work on another great set!!! :thumbsup: Those ones do a great job on capturing the true course conditions.


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

Ha! That stupid off camber mud monster. Good shots of the madness!


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*KC Nationals*

No racing for me this season(torn ac tendons in shoulder). So I will take a bunch of photos.
We are schedule to get 4-6" of snow Friday night.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

After waiting seven years to reap my vengance on cross nationals, I blew up and quit while I lay vomiting course-side today after lap two.

I hated that course until I got home and cleaned all my stuff today, now I can't wait to go back. Two more races this weekend, so I guess my motto for the week is "keep throwin' sh*t at the wall until it sticks."


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

LetsGoOutside said:


> After waiting seven years to reap my vengance on cross nationals, I blew up and quit while I lay vomiting course-side today after lap two."


Did anyone get a picture of that!?

I love the way you think! Keep at it man, you'll get er to stick.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

I don't think there are any pics of that moment, my fan club (parents) were standing by the barriers with a befuddled look on their face while they waited for a good 20 minutes with camera in hand.

My pit man on the other, walked over took my bike asked if I was okay. Then he proceeded to heckle me for the rest of the day. At least he cleaned up my bikes for me, the dear...


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

If you're racing Sunday, I'll be sure to stand back from the tape as you go by. Wouldn't want you to hurl on me.


----------



## Doc Hollywood (Mar 29, 2005)

*Why all the DNS'?*



Gripped said:


> Racing or not ... let's hear all about it.



I looked at the start and finish sheets and there are a lot of DNS'? Anyone have a reason? Did folks not go or are they there and not prepared for the conditions? I would think if you spent a $100 for 2 or 3 races, you would show up.Doc


----------



## roseyscot (Jan 30, 2005)

$40-80 for a good starting spot is an investment. the $500+ to travel and stay in kansas city is why so many people probably DNS.

i understand why the winners in the b races were able to come from behind to win. there were less than 50 people in their fields...

maybe they should have scheduled the b races on a weekend so people could get there without taking 3 days off from work. but then again, they got the money from registrations so it's probably less expensive for the event if the people DNS.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

roseyscot said:


> maybe they should have scheduled the b races on a weekend so people could get there without taking 3 days off from work.


or put the race in a part of the country with more cross racers it in. ditto USGP in Louisville. 

I agree with everything else Scott says. I know a few folks on the DNS list who dropped the $$$ on a starting spot just in case they went.


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Tire Selection?*

I leave tonight at 630. I can only fit one pair of tires. I explain the dilema in the blog (see sig). Rhyno 32's or Grifo 34s??

I race Saturday at 1pm, assuming I can get there, and again Sunday at 8am. To me, that sounds like MUD at 1pm = Rhyno and FROZEN at 8am = 34's. I HATED the rhynos on saturday at Steadmans in Providence, way to little contact patch with the big knobs.

I brought both to work, but I packed the 34s in the bike box as its what I have used all season (been dry). 

Think I have to repack and go with the Rhynos...crap.

Advise?

J-waffling


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

myette10 said:


> or put the race in a part of the country with more cross racers it in. ditto USGP in Louisville.


I don't want to seem like a hater so thanks to bike reg here are some men's "B" national champ numbers. 

2007: three B fields, 182 finishers, bad weather
2006: two B fields, 307 finishers, good weather
2005: two B fields, 188 finishers, bad weather & the men's 50-54, 55-59, & 60+ champ races were the same day (78 total finishers for those three fields)

There was over 55 DNFs in the two B fields in 2005, no info on DNS either year in Providence. It doesn't seem that there were very many DNFs in the three B fields yesterday. 

NE or PNW should just swap this event every couple of years.


----------



## Dwayne Barry (Feb 16, 2003)

myette10 said:


> NE or PNW should just swap this event every couple of years.


I posted in another thread which I think got ignored that I believe they actually set another record this year for registered riders. So either a whole lot of riders paid for a good starting spot then opted out, or the numbers are going to come up to those of recent years as the championship events start.


----------



## OutOfBreath (Aug 29, 2007)

Anyone out there in KC get a look at Katie's bike? Word on the street is she made a crank change on all of her bikes due to chainline issues. As far as I can tell it looks like maybe Rotor cranks, which makes sense as Rotor USA is now in Colorado Springs. Anyone get a pic or up close view?


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

Dwayne Barry said:


> I posted in another thread which I think got ignored that I believe they actually set another record this year for registered riders. So either a whole lot of riders paid for a good starting spot then opted out, or the numbers are going to come up to those of recent years as the championship events start.


I recall that thread and heard elsewhere that the numbers were up as well. I guess that the DNS numbers tell the final story. 

Sorry for hijacking the nationals race report thread... Scott made me do it!


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Here's a link to a "B" movie of Thursday racing posted on www.localcycling.com. All the white stuff is gone, for now - a big brown streak.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d-xtkjZsXZc


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

I really think the weather is playing a large part for people opting out. Flights are screwed up all over the place, KC got dumped on with that ice storm this week, and they are expecing 4-6 more inches tonight/tomorrow. We are leaving tomorrow morning to hopefully get down there for the collegiate race.


----------



## colinr (Nov 20, 2006)

Tons of people have flights getting cancelled, I bet that's the DNS reason/.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

colinr said:


> Tons of people have flights getting cancelled, I bet that's the DNS reason/.


I was wondering about TJ this morning looking at all the snow in Boston.


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

I haven't seen Katie Compton around the event yet. I'll take a peek when I get a chance and report back.

And just to get this back on track....my daughter placed 3rd in the Jr. 10-12 race. All of the mud ruts were iced solid for her 9am race. The off-camber corners were verrry slick and a number of people were going down in them. Alicia had a good start and solid race, going back and forth with the 4th place finisher throughout the race. On the final lap she chose a better line through the off-camber section and opened up a gap. The gap then opened up further when the other girl dropped her chain between the two sets of steps. I'm really proud of her in her first full year of racing cross and only her second race on her new cross bike.


----------



## ttm166 (Sep 14, 2007)

*few pics*

Here are a few pics from this morning:

http://picasaweb.google.com/ttm166/2007CxNats


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

*Here's my take guys*

lemme first say the organization is great. Packet pick-up, parking, directions and general logistics are great. i've not waited in one porto line. they've errected a giat tent with warm air being pumped in and many Saris trainers for use. it's adjacent to the starting grid and the whole operations is a godsend to us out of towners.

the KS folk are way friendly. the course and hotel(s) are located a very short drive to many excellent eateries and other distractions. This is all good. Did I say the KS people are the most polite and friendly folk ever?

as far as the course goes, I have no complaints. It's my belief that cross should be hard. Really hard. I think it's fun in almost a ridiculous way. However, what I'm hearing from the other folks is, without the ice/snow, the course would be a real yawner. it looks like some one read a uci rule book and took it far too seriously. the problem with the course is it has far far far too much meadow. after 2 full days of racing, the grass is still coming up and forming an adobe on the bikes. the current surface is a sandy mud sitting atop permafrost. with that said, there's not that many crashes in the men's race, but just about the whole course is like wading through wet cement. 

the juniors raced this morning and the boys rocked the course, but the course competely at up the girls. It was frozen solid with deep sketchy ruts. what the course really needs is some gravel paths or more tarmac to break up the slog. watching the race is like watching ants crawling across a glue strip. One other funny thing is that the finish line camera is on the right hand side of the road. I actually had a uci official run out to me and swipe my number clean with his hand. There's currently three places on the course where you may shoulder your bike. The above incident leads me to believe that the KS folk have little or no experience running a race with this kind of volume in muddy conditions. I talked to the same uci official after the race and he had some serious issues with the course and that things would have to be different next year. He also mentioned the reason why races are held by the same promoter back to back was so they could improve upon the prior year's event. 

Anyway, it's a good time out here. Epic conditons for sure. Here's my picks for the elite race.

Tim Johnson, Jonathan Page, Wells, Tree Farm, Wicks.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

It was still pretty muddy this afternoon (Friday). Many of the ruts formed from two days racing had frozen up. The ruts were further compounded by a layer of mud on top. It felt as though I was riding over mud covered tree roots at times. Other places were just plain 'ol soup. 

We're supposed to get snow here tonight. I've seen different reports but it looks like about 4-inches of the white stuff by tomorrow. 
.


----------



## myette10 (Jul 20, 2003)

endure26 said:


> It was still pretty muddy this afternoon. Many of the ruts formed from two days racing had frozen up. The ruts were further compounded by a layer of mud on top. It felt as though I was riding over mud covered tree roots at times. Other places were just plain 'ol soup.
> 
> We're supposed to get snow here tonight. I've seen different reports but it looks like about 4-inches of the white stuff by tomorrow.
> .


now that... is how a cross bike should look. can I get an amen!


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Misc Pics*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603458517196/


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Doc Hollywood said:


> I looked at the start and finish sheets and there are a lot of DNS'? Anyone have a reason? Did folks not go or are they there and not prepared for the conditions? I would think if you spent a $100 for 2 or 3 races, you would show up.Doc


Lot of DNS's from the NYC area as we had funky weather Thursday pm and couldn't fly, so lot's of DNS's for Friday races. I left today with some delays, but no "real" problems from LaGuardia, however going home is supposed to be big trouble weatherwise (big snow in NYC Sunday pm).


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Ok - 0510 on Saturday morning - dogs and I just got up. I live about 15 miles from the course. It has started snowing and the wind has picked up. Maybe a 1/2" at this point blended with what's already there - and it's really just getting started. It's 22 degrees going to a high of 25 today. The ruts should be pretty well frozen this morning. Gonna be a great day of racing.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Friday 2007 Men's Nationals*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603465026943/
264 photos from the Men's Masters


----------



## atpjunkie (Mar 23, 2002)

*US Nat Champ 40-44*

Mark Noble now racing 45-49 was a DNS so either he got really sick or wasn't able to make a flight in

2 YA in R.I. lots of racers missed the race due to being snowed in at airports


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Mark Noble*

He showed up and I believe broke his collarbone prior to the start of the race.


----------



## LetsGoOutside (Dec 2, 2005)

*saturday report*

Cold and snowy. I went off at 10am this morning and was pulled after lap two, I was expecting to get my *ss handed to me in the U23 field but not that fast. It seemed that there were a ton of people getting pulled from the races today. 

Onto the course, this was probably the most fun I have ever had racing cross. The course was completely rutted out and frozen except for two spots by pit lane. The first lap was spent with probably a miles worth of running. Bunches of kids fighting for spots on a rutted out course = tons of good spills. So I just hopped off and ran while others were fighting to stay upright. After the field strung out it was amaaazing riding, it was really a challenge to spot the perfect line through the ruts (like there can be) but if you can keep your speed up it's a pretty sure shot that you will be riding all the way through. 

I have raced at this venue several times now and have always come away disappointed in the course, but this weather on this course is wicked fun.


----------



## Corndog (Jan 18, 2006)

Pre rode the course today at about 4:30. It's a frozen hell hole. That twisty s curve, offcamber thing after the second run up looks terrifying!  Tomorrow should be interesting. I'm predicating some broken bones (mine!).


----------



## RoadLoad (Jan 18, 2005)

dyg2001 said:


> Some photos from Acme Bicycle Company:
> http://flickr.com/photos/acmebicycle/sets/72157603452583079/


These are some great pictures! Some of the best cyclocross ones I've seen. Your eye for composition and color is excellent. :thumbsup:


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*2007 Women's CX Nationals Friday Races*

http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157603465364812/
320 muddy photos


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

Dude. Thx for teh fotos. Great stuff. Man, what a mess.


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

I rode it at lunch and there was nothing soft about it and it is cold as hell! I had to let my bike sit in the bathtub in the hotel to thaw and get the junk off of it. Can't wait to see what it's like tomorrow at 8am when we go off (SS). Gotta find some motivation...

I think Timmy, JP and Todd W battle it out for the men. Georgia passed me like I was standing still warming up and my guess is it is her and Katie running away from the others.

I was happy to see Brandon Dwight of doperssuck.com fame win the master's, but a little bummed that McCormack got stacked up by lapped riders on the S turn after the stairs. Those 2 put on a show and put over 1 minute into the defending champ Feldman, who is no slouch.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Single locations for tons of Cx National Photos*

http://www.flickr.com/smculver
Over 900 photos from Thursday and Friday Cross Nationals 2007.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

RoadLoad said:


> These are some great pictures! Some of the best cyclocross ones I've seen. Your eye for composition and color is excellent. :thumbsup:


I like the photos, too, but I did not take them. Sarah G from Acme Bikes in KC did.
http://www.acmebicyclecompany.com/

More photos: http://flickr.com/photos/acmebicycle/collections/72157603452580017/


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

I'm pretty sure I saw Tim Johnson and Jess Anthony riding the course at the one hour break, noon on Saturday, so I guess the airlines came through. 

There were a lot of DNS from folks I know living in the immediate KC area. Tough conditions, different course personality each day for sure.


----------



## dyg2001 (Sep 23, 2004)

kajukembo said:


> as far as the course goes, I have no complaints. It's my belief that cross should be hard. Really hard. I think it's fun in almost a ridiculous way. However, what I'm hearing from the other folks is, without the ice/snow, the course would be a real yawner.


I agree, in dry 50 degree conditions this course would be fast and boring. As it is, frozen with deep ruts and big chunks of loose ice, it is extremely challenging. Lots of skilled, experienced riders were hitting the deck. By late yesterday afternoon, big mud bogs were forming by the registration tent, formed by water flowing downhill from the bike wash station. This morning all that water will be frozen rock solid. It is going to be chilly for the SS race at 8AM!

Most exciting finish so far: Selander catching Driscoll and winning a very close uphill sprint for U23 gold. They'll have a rematch today in Collegiates.


----------



## The Sundance Kid (Oct 2, 2007)

dyg2001 said:


> Most exciting finish so far: Selander catching Driscoll and winning a very close uphill sprint for U23 gold. They'll have a rematch today in Collegiates.


According to cyclingnews Selander is only doing (maybe only qualifies for) U23, so Driscoll is likely to repeat as collegiate champ. Wish I could be there.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

TedH said:


> I rode it at lunch and there was nothing soft about it and it is cold as hell! I had to let my bike sit in the bathtub in the hotel to thaw and get the junk off of it. Can't wait to see what it's like tomorrow at 8am when we go off (SS). Gotta find some motivation...
> 
> I think Timmy, JP and Todd W battle it out for the men. Georgia passed me like I was standing still warming up and my guess is it is her and Katie running away from the others.
> 
> I was happy to see Brandon Dwight of doperssuck.com fame win the master's, but a little bummed that McCormack got stacked up by lapped riders on the S turn after the stairs. Those 2 put on a show and put over 1 minute into the defending champ Feldman, who is no slouch.


the two races i did was pre tundra and i got tons of sandy/adobe mud on the bike and body. what's wrong with the dirt in KC? My hotel room smelled like SWAMP ASS from the earth. I expect a bill from the Holiday Inn express for fumigation.


----------



## danwerle (Oct 11, 2005)

*Lessons learned*

Had one of the worst races of my life yesterday, and I learned some things from it I want to share: 

1. Register early. Duh. When you have a field of 100 - or 170 - and you start at the back, by the time you cross the starting mat, you are a long ways back. The start is a downhill, then uphill, and I'm telling you, giving Overend, Tilford, McCormack and other races of that caliber a head start of that magnitude doesn't improve your chances of doing well - or finishing more than three laps of a five-to-six lap race. 

2. Many riders will get pulled without getting lapped. If the officials believe that you will be lapped in the next lap, they'll pull you at the finish line upon completion of your lap in order to keep the leaders from having to dodge you on their next lap. What that means is that if you are coming from a long ways away, you may very well wind up paying a lot of money and cashing in a lot of negotiating chips with your family to race two or three laps. Again, this relates back to point number 1. If this is a problem for you, please don't go to the officials immediately after you are pulled and start cursing them and calling them names. Address your concerns later with the race organizers or USA Cycling after you've cooled down and you've collected your thoughts. 

3. If possible, have someone bring a spare bike to the start. From the time I drove my bicycle from the hotel to the start line and ridden 1500 meters from parking my truck to the start, my cables, which were shifting fine 30 minutes earlier, had froze up. That means I had a single-speed at the start. A spare bike at the start maybe would have prevented this. 

4. Enjoy your ride, have fun, and be nice to people regardless of the circumstances you have to face (mechanicals, crashes, falls, injuries, weather). I'm telling you, once I got over my own problems and stopped feeling sorry for myself, my day got much better and things were okay. 

5. Matt, I read a lot of your posts, but the larger events like Nationals and USGP races should be held in places aside from Gloucester, Providence, Northern California, or Portland (OR). The USGP races in Louisville were organized as well as those in Portland, the courses were outstanding, the crowds were larger (yes, they were), and there were a very similar number of riders at both events. Kansas City has done an outstanding job this weekend, and I've got nothing but praise for their work. This whole notion that the biggest 'cross events in the US be placed in one of two areas of the country is nonsense, and the data from this weekend (and Louisville's USGP weekend) prove that.


----------



## giovanni sartori (Feb 5, 2004)

danwerle said:


> Had one of the worst races of my life yesterday, and I learned some things from it I want to share:
> 
> 1. Register early. Duh. When you have a field of 100 - or 170 - and you start at the back, by the time you cross the starting mat, you are a long ways back. The start is a downhill, then uphill, and I'm telling you, giving Overend, Tilford, McCormack and other races of that caliber a head start of that magnitude doesn't improve your chances of doing well - or finishing more than three laps of a five-to-six lap race.
> 
> ...


I would have continued on if I hadn't been lapped. F em. They tried to do this to someone I know at the USGP and he just rode passed them without consequence.


----------



## kajukembo (Jan 20, 2003)

danwerle said:


> Had one of the worst races of my life yesterday, and I learned some things from it I want to share:
> 
> 1. Register early. Duh. When you have a field of 100 - or 170 - and you start at the back, by the time you cross the starting mat, you are a long ways back. The start is a downhill, then uphill, and I'm telling you, giving Overend, Tilford, McCormack and other races of that caliber a head start of that magnitude doesn't improve your chances of doing well - or finishing more than three laps of a five-to-six lap race.
> 
> ...


Funny, I talked to Justin Spinelli of the Richard Sachs team about an hour before my start and he asked my view of the course. After a short chat he said that the guy who doesn't react to the first 5 things that go wrong will do way better than the guy who lets the course and conditions get into his head. This piece of wisdom clicked something in my brain and I had a awesome time and race. Tim Gullickson said something very similar to a friend of mine once. The next day, he crashed at the start of a USGP race and then rode through the field to almost catch Pontoni for a second place finish.

My take is it's not what happens, but how you react to it that defines your experience.


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

A good buddy of mine's racing (or rather, just raced) in the Elite race.

Check out his blog, www.benlikesbikes.com


----------



## Kram (Jan 28, 2004)

danwerle said:


> Had one of the worst races of my life yesterday, and I learned some things from it I want to share:
> 
> 5. Matt, I read a lot of your posts, but the larger events like Nationals and USGP races should be held in places aside from Gloucester, Providence, Northern California, or Portland (OR). The USGP races in Louisville were organized as well as those in Portland, the courses were outstanding, the crowds were larger (yes, they were), and there were a very similar number of riders at both events. Kansas City has done an outstanding job this weekend, and I've got nothing but praise for their work. This whole notion that the biggest 'cross events in the US be placed in one of two areas of the country is nonsense, and the data from this weekend (and Louisville's USGP weekend) prove that.


I agree. Seems to me, anyway, that having them somewhere in the midwest makes travelling the same issue for East Coasters and West Coast folks. Having them at either side of the country would seem to favor that particular grp of people, atmo..


----------



## Albino (Mar 24, 2007)

kajukembo said:


> the two races i did was pre tundra and i got tons of sandy/adobe mud on the bike and body. what's wrong with the dirt in KC? My hotel room smelled like SWAMP ASS from the earth. I expect a bill from the Holiday Inn express for fumigation.


It's not just the dirt in KC, it's Wyandotte county dirt.  

Welcome to the midwest, where the soil is fertile, great for growing plants to feed the rest of the continent.

Hope you guys enjoyed the course. Feel free to come back to KC and ride anytime!


----------



## Cyclo-phile (Sep 22, 2005)

Did anyone get photos of the Jr. women on Friday at 9am? I'm looking for pictures of my daughter, Alicia, in particular. She was #1636 and wearing a Velo Bella kit.


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Compton's Cranks at Nationals*

Katie ran Rotor cranks at Nationals


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

*Mud Sweet Mud*

First Corner 2007 Men's Elite Cyclocross Championship


----------



## Doctor Who (Feb 22, 2005)

So, which one of you stallones took out Trebon?


----------



## djcrb9 (Nov 24, 2002)

Banzai said:


> Katie ran Rotor cranks at Nationals


Are you the guy that sends out all those really annoying rotor PR e-mails? I keep trying to get removed from them, but they keep showing up...


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

deleted


----------



## Banzai (Sep 9, 2004)

OutOfBreath said:


> Anyone out there in KC get a look at Katie's bike? Word on the street is she made a crank change on all of her bikes due to chainline issues. As far as I can tell it looks like maybe Rotor cranks, which makes sense as Rotor USA is now in Colorado Springs. Anyone get a pic or up close view?


No sir. Just responding to question earlier in the thread.


----------



## endure26 (Jan 27, 2005)

Wanna feel small and insignificant*? *

Katie was riding the off camber, S-turn'y, hilly, mud, monster thing, after the stairs in the big ring of that _Rotor crank_. 

My jaw hung open. 

Most of the elite men were in the small ring. Many were dismounting and running or getting stuck half way up the tail end of the muddy climb.

Katie Compton is awesome, truly awesome.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

*SS - cold*

Fun, fun SS race on Sunday. I had probably my best ride of the season until I fell hard on my injured hip and had to collect myself... then I did it a few more times. Still, 28th ain't too shabby on the lead lap with Travis Brown. 

My gearing was spot on: 40 x 18, perfect for traversing the bombed out, frozen course. 


Anyone know of any photos from the SS race?


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

SS was frighteningly cold! Sorry to hear about the hip, I was wondering what happened to you since we were together for a fair bit.

Really enjoyed the race, ended up 17th after a 4th or 5th row start, so no complaints. Bunch of bobbles, and the course tape was truly magnetic in certain areas, but no real crashes and I think my gearing was right where it needed to be (36x16). Hated the stairs, mainly because of the frozen ice/mud and my ankles are way soft (and taped up after too many ankle rolls in basketball back in the day), and only nailed the S-turn once out of 4 tries. Fortunately the last time through, I was riding with a guy and neither of us could drop the other. He crashed in the S-turn and my rear wheel slid out at the top while trying to avoid him getting up. He ended up remounting first and I sucked his wheel up the road to the finish and took him in the sprint. Nothing like a sprint finish 6 minutes in arrears of the winner and for minor placings to boost your confidence. Just about vomitted after the line with the crazy cadence in the sprint. Thank God it was an uphill sprint. Happy to have finished on the leaders lap as well; those guys were fast.

Would love to see some SS photos too, but right now I've only seen 2 pics on VN by Casey Gibson (one of Travis and one of the Hooters guy).


----------



## DPCX (Nov 11, 2004)

Cyclo-phile said:


> Did anyone get photos of the Jr. women on Friday at 9am? I'm looking for pictures of my daughter, Alicia, in particular. She was #1636 and wearing a Velo Bella kit.


I believe I have a podium pic but I'll check & see if there is any race pics. You may have been standing by me during the podium presentation but I didnt get a chance to talk to you. I remembered from a post a while back (I was inquiring about Iron Cross Lite) you said your wife & daugter rode for Velo Bella. I was standing to the left of the guy with the big tripod camera set up. What a miserable course they had to race on, worst of the weekend in my opinion especially for that age level. 

DP


----------



## unclefuzzy_ss (Nov 23, 2002)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/photos/2...ats07/UScrossnats0710/gallery-UScrossnats0710
There's a link to CN and the SS pics. There's not many. Good to see Marko Lalond getting his due this year too. His brother won Chequamegon on a SS this year(first time SS overall winner).


----------



## black cross (May 15, 2006)

I am looking for photos of B mens 50+ from Thursday. 
Thanks


----------



## duster (Feb 21, 2005)

*weekend highlights*

-guy in the ss race wearing a hooters uniform that he presumably negotiated from a waitress at the location a mile from the course.
-swiping two bucks off the guy who pinned about 30 bucks to his jersey in the elite race. i may have started at the back and had little chance at a good finish, but I made sure I enjoyed myself during my race.
-hanging out with the guys in the shark uniforms and keg of O'Fallon beer watching the masters racers crash on turn 3 Saturday afternoon.


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

TedH said:


> SS was frighteningly cold! Sorry to hear about the hip, I was wondering what happened to you since we were together for a fair bit.
> 
> Really enjoyed the race, ended up 17th after a 4th or 5th row start, so no complaints. Bunch of bobbles, and the course tape was truly magnetic in certain areas, but no real crashes and I think my gearing was right where it needed to be (36x16). Hated the stairs, mainly because of the frozen ice/mud and my ankles are way soft (and taped up after too many ankle rolls in basketball back in the day), and only nailed the S-turn once out of 4 tries. Fortunately the last time through, I was riding with a guy and neither of us could drop the other. He crashed in the S-turn and my rear wheel slid out at the top while trying to avoid him getting up. He ended up remounting first and I sucked his wheel up the road to the finish and took him in the sprint. Nothing like a sprint finish 6 minutes in arrears of the winner and for minor placings to boost your confidence. Just about vomitted after the line with the crazy cadence in the sprint. Thank God it was an uphill sprint. Happy to have finished on the leaders lap as well; those guys were fast.
> 
> Would love to see some SS photos too, but right now I've only seen 2 pics on VN by Casey Gibson (one of Travis and one of the Hooters guy).


Ted -

I did not see your camper truck, I went looking to say hi. I ended up running a 42x21 using a chunk of my cassette. I shifted the lever into low gear and then pulled the cable tight, then zipped tied the two levers together, that way i could not shift off by accident. Worked fine till I exploded my shifter housing on the course somewhere and thus created cable slack. After that, it would not stay up on the gear and the last lap and a half I had to get off and rechain about 4 times. I finished 21st from the very last row, so I must have been up with you for a while cause I got passed by 6 or so with the chain issue. I was in all red richard sachs kit for the race. 

WHAT A GOOD TIME. That race was the most fun I think I have had on a bike! Course was perfect for SS, i thought.

Jerry


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Definitely a different Ted as I did not have a camper (although would've loved one since I rode to and from the hotel to the course - BRRRRR!).

Sorry to hear about the mechanical, that's a bummer. I had a CycleCraft kit on (red sleeves, white body, big red circle with CycleCraft on it). I'm 6'4" and rode an all black IF, so pretty easy to spot, I'm sure we crossed paths.


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

TedH said:


> Definitely a different Ted as I did not have a camper (although would've loved one since I rode to and from the hotel to the course - BRRRRR!).
> 
> Sorry to hear about the mechanical, that's a bummer. I had a CycleCraft kit on (red sleeves, white body, big red circle with CycleCraft on it). I'm 6'4" and rode an all black IF, so pretty easy to spot, I'm sure we crossed paths.



Ahh, sorry, thought it was you who offered me the use of a SS cog if I needed it. I will have to go back and look to see who that was.

J


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

I posted a series of short reports on the bliggity blog. In short, our flights got messed up and we missed the u23 race, and I popped my shoulder on lap 1 of the collegiate race. That blew. The rest of the trip was awesome and super fun and I met a ton of really cool people.


----------



## Sadlebred (Nov 19, 2002)

I just put up HUNDREDS of photos of cross nationals of many divisions, including a bunch of masters and juniors, the Elites, Collegiate, etc. http://sadlebred.smugmug.com.


----------



## Greg Hejtmanek (Aug 17, 2007)

What tires were you guys running in the frozen tundra races? And how much pressure? Looked like an epic Nationals from what I read and saw in pics. Good job guys.


----------



## allons-y (Nov 15, 2006)

Greg Hejtmanek said:


> What tires were you guys running in the frozen tundra races? And how much pressure? Looked like an epic Nationals from what I read and saw in pics. Good job guys.


i ran my fmb's. 25 front, 26 back. they were hooking up great, however that didnt help a whole lot.


----------



## Vegancx (Jan 22, 2004)

allons-y said:


> i ran my fmb's. 25 front, 26 back. they were hooking up great, however that didnt help a whole lot.


34mm Grifos around 25ish front and rear... pretty perfect.

Maybe for the early races on Sunday studded tires would have helped keep me upright... yeah some folks were running them. Apparently, it was okay because none of the AM races on Sunday were for National team selection. 

This rule, thankfully, changes January 1, 2008 and studded tires won't be okay for any National Championships.


----------



## jerry_in_VT (Oct 13, 2006)

*Rhynos*

I ran my 32 Rhynos in the end. I was considering the 34 Grifos. I dont know which would have been better, frankly. The Rhynos worked well, I had no falls in two races (well, one and a half....masters was, shall we say, cut short).

Funny thing, lesson learned - I aired up in the hotel and rode to the course. I bang the rhynos on my mavics alot, so I run them harder. I aired up to just under 2 bar, so 28 or so psi. When i got to the course, i was basically running flat. The cold drops the pressure ALOT more then you would think. I had to air back up.

Later, at the elite race, JP was in a guys tent (360 racing, THANKS) warming up, but made Toby bring the bikes outside (where the stayed) to get to temp before final air and cable checks. Wicked smaht. He used a third bike to warm up on in the tent.

J


----------



## TedH (Jan 1, 1970)

Greg Hejtmanek said:


> What tires were you guys running in the frozen tundra races? And how much pressure? Looked like an epic Nationals from what I read and saw in pics. Good job guys.


I had 32mm Michelin Mud2's on at ~30f and 37 rear for the SS race. Tried lower the day before, but bottomed out a bunch and didn't want to flat. I weigh 187 with kit, so this wasn't too bouncy. Would've loved tubulars instead.


----------

